# Hulk roids, Hulk body, hulk labs or dragon pharma



## Scottman1784 (Dec 13, 2021)

Has anyone ordered from hulk roids before. Any input helps. I’m trying to find a trustworthy and reliable source. I’ve done my research and feel comfortable with my first cycle being sustonon 250. Any thoughts


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks like Hulk roids is Hulk Labs AKA Hulk Body.

Looks like they resell Balkan Pharmaceuticals, Vermodje, British Dragon and Alpha Pharma.

One of Hulkroids suggested payment methods is credit card. Be very careful providing personal information such as a credit card for a drug transaction. This is not a common payment method among online steroid suppliers.




Shipping - Hulkroids required the purchaser to sign for the delivery. This supplier is a security disaster, be careful.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Thank you for the input. Any suggestions


You are free to ask about a particular supplier to get feedback however we do not offer suggestions. Finding a supplier is your job.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 13, 2021)

@mugzy wasn't there a hulk body or hulk labs or something that was busted a long time ago? and yeah, cc = no way


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @mugzy wasn't there a hulk body or hulk labs or something that was busted a long time ago? and yeah, cc = no way


Yes, I believe 7-8 years back there was a hulk labs. 

If I remember right hulkbody was selling naps products or vice versa.


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 14, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @mugzy wasn't there a hulk body or hulk labs or something that was busted a long time ago? and yeah, cc = no way


Wasn’t there a Hulk Labs who was #1 on Eroids for quite a while. 2014-2016ish? They had fucking insane 600mg test blends lol.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 14, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> I’ve done my research and feel comfortable with my first cycle being sustonon 250. Any thoughts



What are your goals for this cycle? Are you planning to PCT after?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 14, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Wasn’t there a Hulk Labs who was #1 on Eroids for quite a while. 2014-2016ish? They had fucking insane 600mg test blends lol.


Yes, as one can imagine...there have been several labs with "Hulk" worked into the name. Members have also used Hulk as a handle over the years.

I remember the lab and bust you're referring to. The guy at the helm of that lab had his mother involved in his business and she was busted as well. He had several close friends and family members involved that he was paying with proceeds of his gear sales.

I don't know if he thought it would be a good idea to get family and friends who are as close as family involved because they would be less apt to steal from him? 

Maybe he was hoping that they would be less likely to point fingers and name names if they were jammed up doing what they were paid to do being close and all?

I've seen sons testify against their fathers and vice versa. Very sad. New a guy who had an illegal marijuana grow who was busted. The US Attorney, through use of forensic accounting, was able to prove that proceeds from the illegal grow helped make a mortgage payment when son lent dad $$ to pay his mortgage one month that he was short because of being out of work for a surgery.

The prosecuting attorney wanted the guy to sign the deal he was presented with and not fight his case and take the case to trial which should be his right to do.

Its often said that the feds have a 98% conviction rate. That # is technically true because cases that plea out and not taken to trial are figured into the conviction rate. People are scared, and rightfully so, to go to trial. If found guilty at trial, citizens are punished for "wasting the courts time" as I've heard it called.
I watched a documentary on this topic. On average when found guilty the sentence is on average to be just over or under(can't recall which it was) twice as long as the sentence they were offered.

The documentary also spoke on how the gov't threatens the defendants family with indictments and jail time if they don't quickly take what's offered them.

They other thing is how they coerce with confidential informants who they don't have to name until the day they testify against you(CONFIDENTIAL informant). They will put people on the stand who will swear to your guilt. They are usually folks looking for time off of their sentence who may or may not be part of your case. Getting on the stand in open court and pointing out that they have knowledge that you have broken the law will be rewarded with downward departures from the Federal Sentencing Guidelines.

The system is corrupt. It breeds informants. Got a bit off track. The mother of this Hulk Labs defendant, if I remember correctly avoided jail time. Some of his friends clearly cooperated in this case. It was a mess.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 14, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Has anyone ordered from hulk roids before. Any input helps. I’m trying to find a trustworthy and reliable source. I’ve done my research and feel comfortable with my first cycle being sustonon 250. Any thoughts


My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of Omnadren amps. $30 per amp. I would've paid $50 back then. Didn't know any better.
You'll probably get a lot of feedback telling you its not a good idea to use a 4 test blend because its next to impossible to keep blood levels anywhere close to even no matter how you dose. 

People also like to say that "Test is Test" as far as single esters go. I still favor blends for my test. I'm running a ugl's Sust blend right now and have been since June 2019.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 14, 2021)

cavorite said:


> What are your goals for this cycle? Are you planning to PCT after?


At the moment I want to cut weight but keep and build as much as possible.  As far as pct goes. I believe I will be alright. I’m on trt so I don’t have to worry about a hard crash. The doctor has me on test cyp 100 mg every 2 weeks for the next 6 months. Even adding the sustonon I’ll be on a pretty low weekly dose so I hope not to have to worry about the man boobs. Thanks for the interest. I’m trying to learn if you have any advice


----------



## TODAY (Dec 14, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> At the moment I want to cut weight but keep and build as much as possible.  As far as pct goes. I believe I will be alright. I’m on trt so I don’t have to worry about a hard crash. The doctor has me on test cyp 100 mg every 2 weeks for the next 6 months. Even adding the sustonon I’ll be on a pretty low weekly dose so I hope not to have to worry about the man boobs. Thanks for the interest. I’m trying to learn if you have any advice


100mg of testosterone cypionate dosed every other week is fucking abhorrent, my dude. I'd be surprised if you felt even remotely okay on that protocol.

Find a new TRT doc ASAP.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 14, 2021)

TODAY said:


> 100mg of testosterone cypionate dosed every other week is fucking abhorrent, my dude. I'd be surprised if you felt even remotely okay on that protocol.
> 
> Find a new TRT doc ASAP.


My thoughts exactly. I began my trt regimen at my family doctor. So I’m sure it’s not his specialty. At the same time it’s not a top priority to get another doctor at the moment because I’m trying to find a good source for my first cycle. I understand no doctor around here will give me enough for what I want to accomplish but I will have some test guarantee so my system doesn’t crash after.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 14, 2021)

Do you know anything about hulk roids


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 14, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Do you know anything about hulkroids


No but stay away.  Not only do these guys take credit cards (supposedly) but the delivery requires a signature.  Also, check this out if you want to pay with cc:
We may ask you to verify your order after you’ve made a credit card payment, which is why it’s crucial that we have your current phone number.
I don't know any vet here that would tell you this 'source' is a good idea for what you want.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 14, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of Omnadren amps. $30 per amp. I would've paid $50 back then. Didn't know any better.
> You'll probably get a lot of feedback telling you its not a good idea to use a 4 test blend because its next to impossible to keep blood levels anywhere close to even no matter how you dose.
> 
> People also like to say that "Test is Test" as far as single esters go. I still favor blends for my test. I'm running a ugl's Sust blend right now and have been since June 2019.


lol one of my favs in the beginning was sustanon as well.  I can remember paying 17 dollars an amp (EU origin, domestic ship) and 12-15 dollars per sostenon rediject (Mexico origin, domestic ship).
Either one I used only 1 a week and still packed on solid strength.

I don't know if was because of my first cycles or me getting older but most shit I used back in the late 90s/early 00s seemed way more potent than anything today and that includes test cyp that I get at the pharmacy.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 14, 2021)

Is there a source board that's considered reliable?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Looks like Hulk roids is Hulk Labs AKA Hulk Body.
> 
> Looks like they resell Balkan Pharmaceuticals, Vermodje, British Dragon and Alpha Pharma.
> 
> ...


I'll never understand how you're able to manage your home life, lifting and this forum. 
Thank you.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 14, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> No but stay away.  Not only do these guys take credit cards (supposedly) but the delivery requires a signature.  Also, check this out if you want to pay with cc:
> We may ask you to verify your order after you’ve made a credit card payment, which is why it’s crucial that we have your current phone number.
> I don't know any vet here that would tell you this 'source' is a good idea for what you want.


Thank you for the info. Still on the hunt.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 14, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of Omnadren amps. $30 per amp. I would've paid $50 back then. Didn't know any better.
> You'll probably get a lot of feedback telling you its not a good idea to use a 4 test blend because its next to impossible to keep blood levels anywhere close to even no matter how you dose.
> 
> People also like to say that "Test is Test" as far as single esters go. I still favor blends for my test. I'm running a ugl's Sust blend right now and have been since June 2019.


I have heard the test is test over and over again. From what I’ve learned the different esters make it work at different times. Am I wrong to think 250 sustonon on top of my trt of 100mg every 2 weeks. I’m just wanting to cut weight and hold on to my gains my first cycle.


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Dec 15, 2021)

TODAY said:


> 100mg of testosterone cypionate dosed every other week is fucking abhorrent, my dude. I'd be surprised if you felt even remotely okay on that protocol.
> 
> Find a new TRT doc ASAP.



Agree -- wtf?

 Maybe this was that practitioners first patient or something. I've never heard of every 10 days except maybe with Nebido.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 15, 2021)

AlexDavis43 said:


> Agree -- wtf?
> 
> Maybe this was that practitioners first patient or something. I've never heard of every 10 days except maybe with Nebido.


It’s actually 1 shot every 14 days. I get 2-2 ml container with 200 in each. They told me to take 1 ml every 2 weeks and throw out the other ml. Crazy huh


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 15, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> It’s actually 1 shot every 14 days. I get 2-2 ml container with 200 in each. They told me to take 1 ml every 2 weeks and throw out the other ml. Crazy huh


Throw it out? Sure bruh, throw it right into my left ass cheek lol.


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 15, 2021)

Lmao. My thoughts exactly doc!


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Dec 15, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> It’s actually 1 shot every 14 days. I get 2-2 ml container with 200 in each. They told me to take 1 ml every 2 weeks and throw out the other ml. Crazy huh


I was being given that on script for a while. I kinda miss having to deal with the "extra" test.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 16, 2021)

250/wk of organon sustanon did me great first ever cycle


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 17, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Has anyone ordered from hulk roids before. Any input helps. I’m trying to find a trustworthy and reliable source. I’ve done my research and feel comfortable with my first cycle being sustonon 250. Any thoughts


I been looking myself, my friend from Florida was getting me anything mailed to New Jersey and got news other day he had heart attack in his sleep, he died unfortunately. I just looked up hulkroids.net and I would love to know how you make out on your order. Looks promising from what people are saying . Keep us posted


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> I been looking myself, my friend from Florida was getting me anything mailed to New Jersey and got news other day he had heart attack in his sleep, he died unfortunately. I just looked up hulkroids.net and I would love to know how you make out on your order. Looks promising from what people are saying . Keep us posted


I’m truly sorry for the loss of your friend. I will keep updated. Thank you for the response


----------



## TomJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> I been looking myself, my friend from Florida was getting me anything mailed to New Jersey and got news other day he had heart attack in his sleep, he died unfortunately. I just looked up hulkroids.net and I would love to know how you make out on your order. Looks promising from what people are saying . Keep us posted


There are a ton of options for new Jersey. Pass on this source brother, to many red flags.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 18, 2021)

TomJ said:


> There are a ton of options for new Jersey. Pass on this source brother, to many red flags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thank you I already decided not to try them. I’m having a hard time finding a reliable source. Everyone keeps saying it’s a good thing that newbie’s don’t get a  good source at first. That it’s a learning experience getting cheated and ripped off a few times before finding one. I’m very disappointed with that mindset. I don’t have the extra money to get ripped off and I’m extremely worried about putting something fake in my body. Right when I’m doing everything possible to better myself.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Thank you I already decided not to try them. I’m having a hard time finding a reliable source. Everyone keeps saying it’s a good thing that newbie’s don’t get a good source at first. That it’s a learning experience getting cheated and ripped off a few times before finding one. I’m very disappointed with that mindset. I don’t have the extra money to get ripped off and I’m extremely worried about putting something fake in my body. Right when I’m doing everything possible to better myself.


Don't get tit mistaken. No one wants newbies to be ripped off. But reliable sources are reliable because they are selective on who they do business with. 

Take a step back, be patient. Forget about the drugs for a while and just get involved here, you'll learn a lot and in time you'll find a source you can trust. 

It's very much a "good things come to those who wait" deal. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

TomJ said:


> There are a ton of options for new Jersey. Pass on this source brother, to many red flags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Ok thank you


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> Ok thank you


I’m new to this online thing, I always had someone now it’s like starting from scratch


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> Thank you I already decided not to try them. I’m having a hard time finding a reliable source. Everyone keeps saying it’s a good thing that newbie’s don’t get a  good source at first. That it’s a learning experience getting cheated and ripped off a few times before finding one. I’m very disappointed with that mindset. I don’t have the extra money to get ripped off and I’m extremely worried about putting something fake in my body. Right when I’m doing everything possible to better myself.


Me either I don’t have it like that plus other people rely on me so I’m not going to rip them off I’m not that kind of person. I used to make decent money off people to get my gear for free, I was getting it real cheap so them paying 80$ is still a great price then I get mine free


----------



## Scottman1784 (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> Me either I don’t have it like that plus other people rely on me so I’m not going to rip them off I’m not that kind of person. I used to make decent money off people to get my gear for free, I was getting it real cheap so them paying 80$ is still a great price then I get mine free


It doesn’t hurt to make a little something for your troubles. As long as you know what your selling is right.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> Me either I don’t have it like that plus other people rely on me so I’m not going to rip them off I’m not that kind of person. I used to make decent money off people to get my gear for free, I was getting it real cheap so them paying 80$ is still a great price then I get mine free


And it costs all of $5 to make lol


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

Scottman1784 said:


> It doesn’t hurt to make a little something for your troubles. As long as you know what your selling is right.


When it coming from my friend before he died last month everything was correct


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> And it costs all of $5 to make lol


Is it hard to make? My little cousin knows a kid who like 15 and he says it just a powder and vitamin D or something….I never looked into it but at this point I’m looking for a legitimate avenue to take


----------

